# New Houge Grips finally came in



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Yesterday I opened the mail box and after a long anticipated delivery I got my new houge grips!!! Pulled off the wilson combats and installed them with a quickness! Let me tell ya they feel greeeeeeat!! Best 30 bucks I ever spent. I got the Officers Model Rubber grip with Finger Grooves for the Kimber pro tactical ultra II. 

I highly recommend them to anyone considering it. 

I'll post some pics tonight. 

SgtRick1775


----------

